# FWC RedFish Update



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

I reeived an update today from the FWC, Marine Fisheires Division and was sent a copy of the the following letter and recommendation which was approved at the Sept meeting.<P align=left>_To: Commissioners_<P align=left>_From: Mark Robson, Director Division of Marine Fisheries Management_<P align=left>_Date: September 7, 2007_<P align=left>_Subject: Red Drum_<P align=left>_At the June 2007 Commission meeting, staff was directed to return in either September or_<P align=left>_December 2007 with additional recommendations for red drum regulations. Staff was asked to solicit public comment on additional options for size and bag limits, including options for managing red drum by coast. After considerable deliberation on this topic among FWC staff and considering the necessary timeframe for developing revised draft rules, I recommend that we defer action on red drum. I make this recommendation because the timing is such that we now have an opportunity to incorporate the latest information about the status of red drum stocks in __Florida._<P align=left>_On our current track, we would not likely have new regulations in place before July 1, 2008, assuming the Commission voted to implement regulations. The next assessment of the fishery is scheduled to be released in the fall of 2008. By waiting for the latest stock assessment the public would be assured that potential management actions will be based on the most complete and timely information._<P align=left>_There is diverse public opinion about the management needs of red drum. In the absence of a strong public consensus to take immediate action, I believe waiting for the most up-to-date information will garner more public support for any actions that may be deemed necessary by the Commission. Although there may be some in the recreational angling community who prefer acting sooner, I am comfortable with my recommendation to you because there is no indication that red drum stocks in Florida are in any imminent danger._<P align=left>_With your concurrence, staff will brief the Commission on either the 2008 red drum assessment at the December 2008 or the February 2009 meeting. Should regulatory action be indicated, we would move immediately to develop draft rule proposals and gather public input. Please feel free to contact me at 850-251-2970 if you have any questions or concerns about this issue._<P align=left>_MR/JM/mnc_<P align=left><P align=left>I guess Tony aka Voodoolounge,and I made some sense when we went to the meeting in Februrary, score one for for the Pensacola boys and our representation of the forum opinions!


----------



## Captain DP (Oct 3, 2007)

What was your suggestion/comments?


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

There were lot of posts and a lot of comments and suggestions, Tony and i carried the message to the FEC Commissioners in Feb.

In a brief nutshell, we objected to the 22"-26" recommended slot, 1 slot for the entire state!<UL><LI>we carried the written opinions of all Forum members for consideration</LI><LI>we and most were Ok with a 21"-27" slot and that slot size saved approx 6000 more fish than their proposal anyway. (using their data)</LI><LI>we asked for consideration to keep 1 oversize fish, maybe via a redfish trophy tag</LI><LI>we asked for a redfish stamp with the proceeds going to producingmore state fundedredfish farming to replenish our stock</LI><LI>we asked for the data to reflect East Coast/West Coast/North and South...4 regions...with recommendations individualized for each region</LI><LI>we coined the phrase "1 size doesn't fit all" as in all 4 regions, and that stuck pretty well with the commissioners</LI>[/list]

Bottomline the commissioners agreed the data wasn't complete and needed to be looked at further, hence the proposed 22'-26' slot recommended for implementation for july 1, 2007 was postponed.

After that the Marine Fisheries was prepared to go with our 21'-27", but there were still other objections, time was running out for them because they have so many fish to manage, and the result is the current post. We should end up with more up to datedata, andI am hoping the data will be regionalized. I will keep everyone up to speed as this process unfolds here on the forum. I have a good relationship with the Dept of Marine Fisheries and with the members here behind our efforts, we will be able to at least have our opinions and concerns heard and considered.

Happy fishing and better yet, happy catching, I'll be hitt'n the Blackwater/Escambia areas this weekendlooking for some of those pesky reds!::toast


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice work BP!


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice work guys! :clap


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

Finally, feels like all the trouble might pay off in the long run!! Meeting after meeting, and sometimes feeling discouraged like they really were'nt listening. I think they heard us, and listened this time!! Great job BP, my voice wouldnt be heard if it werent for you!!:bowdown:clap


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

Tony,

Appreciate the accolades, but this is/was group effort and you were as much a part as me! AND, the forum members need an accolade too!

We just carried the message, and were able to verbalize it and make a difference!

I bow to the forum............

:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks guys for what you are doing and have done. It seems as though someone is listening. 

:bowdown:bowdown

Jon


----------



## JOHNJOHN205 (Oct 2, 2007)

Appreciate the work you all are doing. you all speak for most of us that cant make it to the meetings


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

:clap

Good news indeed


----------



## floridays (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for taking the time to go, and for your input andinfluence guys:bowdown:clap


----------



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

Good job! Thanks guys...


----------



## FreeLine (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks. That is good news. Slot reds seem to be plentiful around here this year.


----------

